# Cheese press ?



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm getting a cheese press for Christmas. So I'm looking for recommendation from those of you that have one. Thoughts on these? http://www.thegrape.net/browse.cfm/cheese-presses/2,1374.html. These look similar anyone have a curd cutter? http://www.thecheesemaker.com/presses.htm. Shelly


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Well the Cheesey Press is guaranteed for life and less expensive so I's go with that


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Looks like any one of them would do the job. I have the basic cheesey press that holds two pounds. I like it well enough, but switched to a home made version that can hold four pounds instead. I decided if I'm going to go to the trouble of making cheese, might as well make a big wheel. You have to go through the same steps whether you make a 2 gallon batch or a 4 gallon one. 

The thing I don't like about the cheesey press is it's hard to tell how many pounds of pressure you have the cheese under. Mine is a couple years old, so maybe he's addressed the problem, but the instructions say "turn handle X amount of times to equal X amount pounds of pressure". I always had trouble with that and sometimes the cheese was too loose or too hard. BUT, it is a good first press and it'll do the job for you.


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

> turn handle X amount of times to equal X amount pounds of pressure". I always had trouble with that and sometimes the cheese was too loose or too hard.


I was read the instruction and one turn is 2.2 pounds of pressure. Was wondering if I would have problems get the pressure right. Shelly


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I personally like a dutch style press. The more you make cheese the more cheese you want to make.
http://www.cheesemaking.com/store/p/49-Dutch-Style-Press.html
or you can make a simple one
http://www.cheesemaking.com/store/p/50-Off-the-Wall-Press-Plans.html

The mechanical advantage of a Dutch press is a great thing. You can create hundreds of pounds of pressure per square inch with just a few pounds on the press.
Also the type you screw down do not give that amount of pressure as the cheese drains. You would need to keep turning the screw all day and night as the whey drained out and the wheel of cheese decreases in size.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I have used several cheese presses and this is the one that I like the best. It is pricey, but works better than any I have ever tried.

http://www.thegrape.net/browse.cfm/cheese-press-hardwood/4,10204.html


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I always found curd cutters to be very overpriced....just get yourself a nice palette knife for cutting curds.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

http://www.fiascofarm.com/dairy/cheesepress.html

I like this one and I have the weights to make this work. But I am NOT a cheese connoisseur, I am still learning.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Cheese-Press

http://chickensintheroad.com/cooking/how-to-build-a-cheese-press/

[youtube]qdj2MQVuMhs[/youtube]


----------

